# easiest way to dig level footer



## Luke0927 (May 21, 2012)

OK...probably making things more difficult for myself but I just like stuff to look nice...making a raised flower bed out of block and want it to be nice.  So want it square and level.  I took the bucket on tractor and scraped out a spot and it's pretty close to level.  what is the easiest way to dig a level footer? for this one might be to just get 4' level out and and maddock and shovel and do 4' at a time with my level...set the corners with stakes and pull a string around it?  It's about 5' x 10'


----------



## pstrahin (May 21, 2012)

Luke0927 said:


> OK...probably making things more difficult for myself but I just like stuff to look nice...making a raised flower bed out of block and want it to be nice.  So want it square and level.  I took the bucket on tractor and scraped out a spot and it's pretty close to level.  what is the easiest way to dig a level footer? *for this one might be to just get 4' level out and and maddock and shovel and do 4' at a time with my level...set the corners with stakes and pull a string around it?*  It's about 5' x 10'




You are right on.


----------



## Luke0927 (May 21, 2012)

so pull the string all the way around the and layout the bed and keep that up and use the sting to set against the side of the block to keep it in line right.


----------



## Reel Big-uns (May 21, 2012)

Drive down stakes(brown) on each side of trench to about 16 inches past each end of where you want the block wall to stop, then use screws to secure a 1 X 4(blue)leveled to the stakes, then use a 2 X 4 (red)with a piece of plywood(green) to it, to use as a depth gauge that you can slide along the top of the 1 X 4 to get a perfect grade at the bottom of the foundation, footer  trench.


----------



## shakey gizzard (May 21, 2012)

Just level the 1x4 form! Depending how high you go with the block will determine the need for rebar/fill block with concrete. Dont forget weep holes!


----------



## orangesmoke20 (May 21, 2012)

go somewhere and rent yourself a level transit


----------



## greg_n_clayton (May 22, 2012)

a good straight board under that level will make the level as long as the board !!


----------



## Luke0927 (May 22, 2012)

thanks folks...this is small project probably just do it by hand  with the level and string but I can use my grandpa's backhoe if I need but seemed a little big for this project, so can cut it pretty close then just shovel and pack to get it right on.   If had a level transit I could do some sure'nuff stuff...Wife would have me doing all kinds of work then though so might not be a good trade off.


----------



## Wild Turkey (May 22, 2012)

overdig the flat spot. Then dump 3-4" gravel/sand  and level it.
Lots easier and provides a good base for the block.


----------



## j_seph (May 22, 2012)

Wild Turkey said:


> overdig the flat spot. Then dump 3-4" gravel/sand  and level it.
> Lots easier and provides a good base for the block.


Would probably help a lot also to keep things from settling like it would sitting on fill dirt.


----------



## Wild Turkey (May 22, 2012)

While you are at it. lay a piece of slot drain pipe across the middle of the box daylighting out the side. That way if your raised bed floods the water will bleed out instead of pooling up and ruining your garden plants.


----------



## Luke0927 (May 22, 2012)

So use that black "gutter" drain pipe and lay in with an exit going out, would you just put it a couple inches under the soil, or fill dirt level to that and it could be like a divider going down the bed.  I think that's what you mean right?


----------



## shakey gizzard (May 23, 2012)

Luke0927 said:


> So use that black "gutter" drain pipe and lay in with an exit going out, would you just put it a couple inches under the soil, or fill dirt level to that and it could be like a divider going down the bed.  I think that's what you mean right?



i'm assuming this bed is a box,yes? You'll need weep holes! Short pieces(couple inches wider than the block) of 3/4 pvc.Put em between the footer and the first coarse of block(will require a channel in the footer). On the inside put a layer of gravel covering the weep holes/pvc then cover the gravel with landscape fabric  or even a piece of silt fence to keep the "drain/gravel" from clogg'n.


----------



## jimbo4116 (May 23, 2012)

Buy 20ft of cheap clear plastic hose.  3/8" diameter or so.

Make a water level.  Fill the hose with water colored with food coloring. Leaving about 2 foot without water. Seal the ends.  No matter where you  hold one end the water will find level as you lift the other end.

You can level one side at a time with stakes and string.


----------

